# 2014 Hatch & Scouting



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had the dogs out for a walk this evening when pup Carly busted a grouse in the road ditch. It didn't click for a second that this was a chick. 6 more got up, 1 the hen, and I realized these were spring birds. Surprising that they would be this big, about the size of a hun already. They flew off a 1/4 mile and landed in CRP and I whistled the dog back. I know it's only 1 covey but good sized birds. Also on a tour last week I saw the first phez chicks and they were well along in size too. Maybe it won't be so bad in 2014


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick, I hope you are right!
I have been checking the ND Fish and Game website regularly for the 2014 Crowing Survey
so now I am ahead of the game. I was afraid all the rain and flooding across Saskatchewan and Manitoba this weekend
would be bad news for the ND pheasant and sharp-tail hatch.
Canuck


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Canuck, we saw the pics of the water up in your country, bad news. You guys really got pounded. We are good right here but around us they have had some major storm events. The cover is going to be heavy this fall. Already the ranchers out west are talking of fire dangers later on with all fuel on the landscape. Farmers are saying they saw more roosters this spring than they expected after the rough winter, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Made a scout west today and from Sanborn on there was water in the road ditch. Pastures and hay ground look lush out in the hills, no shortage of cover. There will be lots of row crop to contend with though.


----------

